# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Agua en la revista ó periódico

## Dow

tengo el juego agua en la revista... imagino que lo conoceis... y se me ocurre una presentación para adultos... decir que estaba en el parque con mi revistita y mi cervecita... se acercó la policía y no tuve otra salida que meter la cerveza en la revista, ellos me preguntaban, yo no sabía nada del botellín o lata... me piden la revista e imito al policía... abriéndo la revista, dándole la vuelta... sin caerse nada, me devuelven la revista, se van los policías, y hecho la cerveza en un vaso... pero lo malo es... quiero una presentación para niños y no se me ocurre!!! alguna idea? no quiero copiarla, sino aprender un poco y tal... gracias de ante mano.

salud!

----------


## dine87

podrias decir q orinaron en el diario jaja!

----------


## Dow

dine87 dijo: 


> podrias decir q orinaron en el diario jaja!





 :shock:

----------


## pablo de oz

podrias...no se preparar una chocolatada...te vistes de cocinero, mesa mediante sacas el polvo de chocolate, el azucar, la leche, en fin cuchara todo lo necesario...y dices que necesitas una..."licuadora?", tal vez para preparar el batido...pero que viendo un catalogo de compras no te has decidido ahun por ninguna...en finpones todo , bates (vualtas, etc...) y chocolatadaen vaso con air borne incluido, hacer aparecer los ingredientes, en vez de revista, el clasico cucuruchop y confeti...

suerte!!!

pd: buena la idea de la cerveza !!!

----------


## El_caos

> podrias decir q orinaron en el diario jaja!


eeesssstttteeee,,,,mmmmm :roll:   :Wink:   :!: ,, sin comentario,,,,,,,


uffff,,, una cosa pablo de oz,,,, al final no te comprendi muy bien me he mareado un poco pero lo medular creo comprenderlo.....  8)

----------


## Dow

jejeje, pablo de oz, me ha gustado tu idea, muchas gracias... pero lo veo muy complejo... pero se me ha ocurrido sustituirlo por una limonada, no? un poco de agua, limón, y azucar... probaré a ver qué tal sale... pegaré en la revista, en una de las páginas, alguna página de algún catálogo donde hubieran cocteleras o batidoras y tal... y diré que las usaré para hacer la limonada, muy ingeniosa tu idea pablo! jejeje


salud! y gracias!

----------


## Pauliyaso

Porque no te preparas una rutinacion musical sin hablar nada?La magia con musica es bastante efectiva con el publico infantil,y si quieres hablar algo les dices que un dia pusistes la tele y que vistes a un mago hacer esto con agua y una revista etc etc etc.

----------


## Dow

mmm cierto, también puede ser, probaré ambas cosas, y a ver cuál me gusta más... y cuál le gusta más a mi "público de prueba"... tendré que buscar una cancioncilla alegre y tal, badabadín, y eso... gracias!


salud!

----------


## pablo de oz

a ver sin pensar mucho...

si, con musica...Italiana (clasica de cocina)...

-musica---
- te vas vistiando de cocinero (traje, delantal , gorro, bigote...)
- sacas una licuadora o mezcladora de coctail.
- libro (de colores) con "recetas"...
- te detienes en la limonada o chocolatada...o licuado de manzana.
- para el ejemplo licuado de manzana...
- sacas una manzana
- la perforas y haces el viaje de la seda de mano a manzana con sevilleta.
- pones los trozos en licuadora y todos los elementos y licuas...
- buscas el vaso (si te dan uno te niegas y haces el gesto de mas grande
- vuelves al libro de "recetas"...
-te detienes en la pagina donde hay dibujado un vaso
- cierras y vuelcas al libro (de colores)...mezcla..."diario de la leche"...
- abres las paginas y todo se ha borrado...
- te sacas el bigote (triste....que la musica acompañe)
-te sacas el gorro
-te sacas el delantal
-y cuando te sacas la chaqueta blanca....de la ultima manga aparece un vaso de cristal (o no) con el licuado de manzana que te bebes y esperas los aplausos...

bien?....

a esto ahora hay que pulirlo....a por la rutina...!!!

pd:musica de tarantela, y en la parte triste (con llanto y todoooo)....la del padrino...no se...venga!!!

----------


## Dow

gracias... pero... no tengo nada de eso xD pero me gusta, habrá que ir adquiriendo nuevas cosas xD salud!

----------


## MANU_222

Holas!
Aqui va una charla bastante buena e interesante que deja bastante sorprendido a mi publico (no infantil)....

empiezo en mi poder un sumplemento del diario Clarin y digo:
- Esta mañana vivi mientras desayunaba una de las experiencias mas extrañas de mi vida... Les cuento:
La noticia principal era la inundacion de los negocios y casas de palermo debido a la lluvia que azoto a la capital la noche anterior... La nota hacia hincapie especial en los reclamos de los vecinos de la zona por resolver esta engorrosa situacion, de mas esta decir que seguramente los damnificados se acordaban de las madres de todos los politicos responsables de que desde hace años cuando caen 2 gotas de agua en algunas zonas uno tiene que salir en bote a comprar cigarrillos a la esquina...(risas de parte del publico)
Yo, conciente de mis poderes magicos, decidi realizar una especie de "brujeria" justiciera.
Muchos pinchan muñequitos "vodoo" para hacer un daño a sus enemigos... Yo decidi devolverles a los politicos algo de lo que ellos nos "dan" inundando por una vez sus casas y propiedades!! Para eso hice el siguiente ritual... Tome el suplemento de politica y economia del diario Clarin (hojeo frente al publico para que aprecie que se trata de un diario comun y corriente) y verti agua dentro de el!!!! (abro el suplemento por una pagina central y vierte el contenido de una jarra de agua en su interior. Increiblemente el diario no solo no se moja sino que el agua desaparece en el acto).
Lo ven?!??! Esto es lo que me paso hoy!! El agua desaparecio!!! (hojeo nuevamente el diario para que se aprecie que esta seco... Ni rastros del liquido) Saben la conclusion que uno puede sacar de esto? No funciona el ritual porque este es un diario y los politicos tienen comprada hasta a la prensa!!
GIRO el diario 90 grados colocandolo boca abajo para que se aprecie que el agua realmente desaparecio, este pase es muy convincente y aumenta dramaticamente el asombro de la audiencia.
Como yo soy mago sin embargo decidi sacarle provecho a esta "desilusion" y me servi mi trago preferido para superar el "trago amargo": Un delicioso jugo de naranja exprimido!(en el "sobre"-gimmick colocamos posteriormente al acto un poco de jugo "Tang" o en oplvo tienes de todos los gustos y sabores jeje xD)- acerco el diario al vaso y de su interior sale ahora jugo de naranja!!


Y para el publico infantil, simplemente algo parecido pero con leche chocolatada, y la charla, puezzzzzzzz! todo dicho a 
GUSTOS!!!!
Me depido!
que te haa servido y ya tengo los dedos mochos de tanto escribir jaja
Un saludo!
MANU!

----------


## El_caos

Clap! clap!,,, aplausos y demases,,, muuu buena tu charla manu_222, ( y de verdad que es cierto, lo de los políticos, claro,,, ja ja ja  :P   :Lol:  ), saludos y gracias.

----------


## ignoto

Se me acaba de ocurrir una tontería.

Te vas a una tienda de animales y te compras un guppy (un pez de colores pequeño, de los de hacer aparecer del FP) y lo metes en el gimmick con un poco de agua (el juego queda mejor si el pez sale vivo).
Haces la rutina y, cuando vuelves a sacar el agua la viertes en una pecera pequeña o jarra.
Cuando los niños vean el pez se quedarán pasmados.

Para que ellos "vean" el pez tendrás que contarles una historia. Algo así como que los magos fingen ser muy serios pero que, en realidad, suelen leer cuentos camuflados de periódicos.
En este cuento mágico (señalas el periódico) no hay nada (muestras las páginas). 
Etc...

P.D. Si. Ya sé que no aporto mucho a la charla. Pero es que se me acaba de ocurrir el efecto del pez y las dos neuronas no dan para mucho mas.

----------


## Dow

me gusta esa presentación, manu, jejeje, y tu idea, ignoto, también me ha gustado... si no fuera porque pienso cierta cosa sobre el uso de animales en espectáculos y otras cosinas... la usaría, en fin xD pero no deja de ser bonita...

yo he pensado otra cosa... juntarlo con mi personaje payaso... quiero aprender algo de expresión corporal, por así decirlo, como un poco de arte dramático, y hacerlo sin hablar, sin música... sin nada, sólo yo, aunque no sé, tal vez a los niños no les atraiga tanto... sería con una serie de torpezas y tal, acabar metiendo el agua de una botella,en lugar de en un vaso, en la revista, "sin darme cuenta" y ahí la desesperación y tal... hasta que algún compinche del público diga "pero usa el vaso hombre!" y entonces, volcando la revista en el vaso, sí salga el agua... qué os parece?


aun así, lo del tang me ha gustado bastante, ya le encontraré alguna excusa jeje

gracias


salud!

----------


## MANU_222

Holas nuevamente!
Les ha gustado mi idea  :Smile1:  ?
Muy buena idea ignoto, llamaria mucho la atencion al publico infantil y si qeu seria gracioso!
desde ya, puedes mandarme un privado dow, y te especifico un poco mas sobre algun charla o algo  :Wink1: 
De todas formas te dejo mi "Msn"(Mail)
Manu2544@hotmail.com
Puedes agregarme :P
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## MagoJaume

La idea de finalizar con la aparición de un pez me parece muy interesante; otra posibilidad, según para qué público vayamos a dirigir la actuación sería terminar con un cambio de color del agua, buscando convertirlo en cerveza, vino, zumo, etc.

----------


## Dow

> La idea de finalizar con la aparición de un pez me parece muy interesante; otra posibilidad, según para qué público vayamos a dirigir la actuación sería terminar con un cambio de color del agua, buscando convertirlo en cerveza, vino, zumo, etc.



es como decía MANU_222, un poco de tang... a ver que os parece esto, teniendo en cuenta que sería para infantil:


pego algunas hojas con frutas bien grandes, para que se vean bien, en unas cuentas hojas de la revista (una naranja, una piña... los sabores que tenga tang xD) y les digo que tengo entendido que si echo agua dentro de la revista y la remuevo, sale zumo del sabor que quiera, entonces doy a elegir una fruta, bueno, la fuerzo xD hasta llegar al sabor que quiero y que eché en la revista, entonces meto el agua, remuevo, y quiero beber a morro de la revista, inclinándola por el otro lado, para que no salga nada... entonces podría cara de  :shock:   y... por ejemplo, Jaume, que sería el que estaría ahí (xD) diría "pero no bebas a morro hombre! usa el vaso!" y  yo, feliz, cojo el vaso, y ahí si echo el zumo final... 


para forzar el sabor... pues pedir que digan su sabor favorito entre los que hay, y seguro que al menos uno de los niños dirá el sabor que yo quiero... y le haré caso a él... y si no lo dice nadie, pues diré "pues lo sacaré de este sabor, que no lo habeis dicho nadie", mismamente jeje


salud y gracias!

----------


## MANU_222

> Iniciado por MagoJaume
> 
> La idea de finalizar con la aparición de un pez me parece muy interesante; otra posibilidad, según para qué público vayamos a dirigir la actuación sería terminar con un cambio de color del agua, buscando convertirlo en cerveza, vino, zumo, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> es como decía MANU_222, un poco de tang... a ver que os parece esto, teniendo en cuenta que sería para infantil:
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! me aa gustado bastante dowi muy bien  :Smile1:  
Me ha gustado bastante, la diea de forzar la truca o podemos hacer algo como...
Tenemos 10 cartones con distintas frutas, damos a elegir uno, finjimos no adivinar cual fue el carton elegido (nosotros sabemos que es la anranja por que lo forzamos) luego decimos que seguiremos con otro efecto y que pasemos por desapercivido ese error jeje :roll: 
Luego de hacer la explicacion de la quie les he hablado sobre la indundacion y todo eso, cuando "aparece" magicamente el agua saliendo del interior del diario , aparece jugo, PERO DE NARANJA! y es asi como damos un cierre final como que pues ha elegido una gran frut que se la puede denominar "magica" o como quieras, ya he dicho mucho, el cierre aportenlo, de veras que no ah sido bueno jaja, tanto pensar, que pue! jaja ya saben, llega un momento que digo tonterias jajaja!
Un saludo enorme!
MANU!

----------


## Karlim Karras

esta muy buena la idea

----------


## miguelelmago

Para mi conviene poner musica y no decir nada, aunque las rutinas que dicen son bastante buenas.

----------

